# Great new shop



## itg (Feb 12, 2011)

I was in Auburn, AL, last week and discovered a wonderful knit shop in the next little town over--Opelika, AL. It's called Yarnhouse Studio and is in the little historic area. Its site is yarnhousestudio.com Lovely stock. Charming, knowledgeable owners. Phone # is 334-745-7300. If you anywhere near that area, it's well worth a detour!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

You are so right. Just took a peek at her site and blog. If I am ever in the area, I will run, not walk, to her shop.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Knit shops are hard to find in Alabama. I think Montgomery may have one but none in S.E. Alabama.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I might have to drive there and check it out one day. I live in Montgomery.

I think the one in Montgomery closed down some time ago. Their website is gone. I haven't tried calling the phone number, but I don't recall seeing that shop on that road, so probably no longer there.


----------

